# What are VPN providers that will let me pay with bitcoin?



## hxQ&S8ZaVn9e (Jul 4, 2015)

I do not need much bandwidth, and would prefer to pay yearly if it is a good deal from a reputable brand. My VPN service will soon be expired with existing provider and want to see what else there is before I renew with them.


----------



## hxQ&S8ZaVn9e (Jul 4, 2015)

I do not have much more to add to this than what is already said in the title. Preferably a VPN located in and from a business located in a country with strong privacy laws.


----------



## mitgib (Jul 4, 2015)

The providers here that accept bitcoin are too many to list. Do you want a VPS provider that you can run a VPN on? Again, any will do, just avoid those hosted at Colocrossing and you have a step ahead on reliability.

Now for the self promotion part, 128mb OpenVZ VPS with 500gb of traffic for $20 yearly, located at Quadranet in Los Angeles CA or Caronet in Charlotte NC and I offer a 10% account credit for all BTC payments and use coupon code VMVSP for 30% off, coming to $14 at checkout and $1.40 credited back with BTC payment.


----------



## drmike (Jul 4, 2015)

PrivateInternetAccess

Torguard

Both talk the good talk and take privacy steps also, which should matter to everyone.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 4, 2015)

drmike said:


> PrivateInternetAccess
> 
> Torguard
> 
> Both talk the good talk and take privacy steps also, which should matter to everyone.


My Bitcoin accepting VPN service list would be AirVPN and TorGuard.  Both also have native Linux clients (PIA isn't on my list only because their server performance in some areas can fluctuate wildly depending on time of day...i.e. server overloading).


----------



## William (Jul 4, 2015)

Don't use VPN services - Rent an anonymous VPS and set it up yourself.


----------



## jamesvang86 (Sep 3, 2015)

I just found this article for you. You will get all the answers of your questions, like which vpn provider accept bitcoin, which providers have how many servers etc. 
http://www.vpnranks.com/5-best-vpns-for-bitcoin/


----------



## evilspirit (Oct 19, 2015)

I recommend secure VPN service for bitcoins - http://cloudvpn.cc/en/


----------



## joesagona (Oct 20, 2015)

For VPN's which specifically accept Bitcoin and are secure, I've heard great things about BCVP, Mullvad, and Privatoria . Mullvad was a pioneer in accepting bitcoin, is trusted and known to be secure. Privatoria looks pretty affordable and has the freemium model so you can always test it out. Either way I'd say you would be okay with any of these three.


----------



## lowpriceservers.eu (Oct 23, 2015)

I found these sites for you, all of them look fairly safe, just find the one which suits best for your use:
https://airvpn.org/
https://get.ironsocket.com
https://nordvpn.com/


----------



## TierNet (Oct 24, 2015)

There are many VPN providers that accept Bitcoin payments. I saw a great compiled list of VPN providers on bestvpn's site, that should be able to help you compare the pricing too.


----------



## AnilMartin (Dec 15, 2017)

As a professionally I suggest you to renew your packages with best vpn deals, because now this is must for any activity in any operating system with any bandwidth.


----------

